# Don’t be a dick



## Hawthornecrazy (Jul 23, 2018)

https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/bop/d/vintage-20-bikes-schwinn/6649663337.html


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 23, 2018)

Hawthornecrazy said:


> https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/bop/d/vintage-20-bikes-schwinn/6649663337.html
> 
> View attachment 842508



"I have 6 vintage bikes for sale buy one or buy all. Will take partial trade on Huffy Rail I had one when I was a kid. Taking offers. No text, calls only and cash only. Text will never be answered I don't care how much money you have! Don't be a dick!!"


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 23, 2018)

Don't be calling me Dick! My name is Richard!


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 23, 2018)

....


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 23, 2018)

Tell his mommy.


----------



## Sven (Jul 24, 2018)

No sugar coating here. To the point. I like it.


----------



## catfish (Jul 24, 2018)

I just texted this photo to the seller.


----------



## Sven (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## the tinker (Jul 24, 2018)

I like it too. My flip phone has all these messages I have never opened. My wife and daughter seen my phone and they were shocked. I don't look at them. I also ignore anyone who doesn't leave a message and any calls I don't recognize the number., I don't answer.  I always figured that when we ditched the old wall phone and got cell phones, it would be the end of junk calls. Wrong!  The guy is short and to the point, good for him.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 24, 2018)

For any of you that regularly sell on CL you understand the BS you deal with not counting the scammer/spammers. I try to provide a fairly detailed description of the item I'm selling along with a full array of pics showing the good, the bad, and the ugly. So one time I list a motorcycle with full description to include location, price, year, make, model, project, list the parts needed, etc... Get a text "What year is it? I said "read the ad". Next text "can you tell me what all it needs?" I said "read the ad". Next text "Where are you located". I then block number because evidently this person was too stupid to read. Yea maybe I'm a dick too but I just don't have time for stupidity. V/r Shawn


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jul 24, 2018)

They are just trying to harvest your e-mail or phone number so they can sell them. They act dumb hoping you give them that info.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 24, 2018)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> They are just trying to harvest your e-mail or phone number so they can sell them. They act dumb hoping you give them that info.



No,
   this was a dumb local. He obviously had my phone number and wasn't pumping me for personal info. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikecrazy (Jul 24, 2018)

Yep, Craig’s List will do that to you.


----------



## BrentP (Jul 28, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Don't be calling me Dick! My name is Richard!



Richard... Richard Head.


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Jul 28, 2018)

I just get a kick out of the listings people put up. It gets comical sometimes.


----------

